# Slowness Today?



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

I was told there was a problem with our server's connectivity today... is anyone experiencing slowness?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes Chis, very sluggish.


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

yeah, it was really bad earlier today. still is a lil bit but i thought it was just me again.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I know it was slow at 3am and very few people were on.

draconis


----------



## happilymarried67 (May 7, 2008)

Yes at 7am and throughout the day today- Arizona time


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

Dang Chris, what kind of site are you running here? *snickers*


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

A major service provider had a fiber optic cable cut yesterday, and that was the cause of the problem. Let me know if it's still slow for you today; hopefully it's fixed now.


----------

